# Anyone After A Spork?



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Anyone desperate for that sought after model 'The Spork', complete with box, etc. Check this out. Bit pricey, but rare as hens teeth. 2 days to go.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

better than rolex for investment then :lol: 350 and not even the bracelet - just the crappy Z20.

but i'll just beat the carp out of mine as planned - now have a proper sapphire crystal for when the (not)hardex finally pi$$es me off.

sporky sporky spork spork !

looks like i know someone onto a winner though - who do we know who has a pile of the things???


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

Ok, I've been lusting after a spork for ages, but 350?

Yeah, he's going to try to get as much as he can get for it, but that's a bit steep to my mind.

Do we really believe that both he and his daughters managed to buy two long ago discontinued watches at the same time?

Its on a rubber strap, not a stainless bracelet.

I think i would rather pay around 80 less on a used one on the bracelet, with or without box etc.

Just my opinion, Im sure others would disagree.

Good luck to him though.

Paul.


----------



## robr1957 (Nov 17, 2012)

Its a bit steep like you say on a rubber strap lol lol lol oh well goooooooooood luck but I won't bother.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

well it's ended but i wonder what he took for it..no bidder for the Â£350?


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

"Spork" was recently the subject of a pro-gun ad (with "spork" in a different context). The ad read in part, "I bet it would be interesting to see you protect your family with a spork."


----------



## IAmATeaf (Dec 4, 2011)

This one ended recently and it nearly half the price with a bracelet http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gents-Seiko-SRP043K1-Spork-Automatic-Scuba-Dive-Watch-Mint-/140905665250?pt=UK_Jewelery_Watches_Watches_MensWatches_GL&hash=item20cea1d2e2&nma=true&si=Y6Ng8UvX9nZUXq8ZqOFSKuQSur0%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## maciej72 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hello,

I try to buy srp043k (preferably new one).

Till now no success (apart 3 items on yoybuy.com starting from US 564).

Can anyone help?

Regards,

Maciej

P.S. Sorry if I choose wrong topic to query


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

maciej72 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I try to buy srp043k (preferably new one).
> 
> ...


There are a couple of "Sporks" on eBay right now


----------



## maciej72 (Mar 30, 2013)

Dirty Habitz said:


> There are a couple of "Sporks" on eBay right now


Thanks. Rgds. Maciej


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Rotundus said:


> looks like i know someone onto a winner though - who do we know who has a pile of the things???


Ahem...... :lol:


----------



## Neillp (May 7, 2012)

How much were these when they were available?, there is a new one in a watch shop near me for Â£250 (I think) and I might buy it.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

that on a bracelet or z22?

and are we sure it is new?


----------



## Neillp (May 7, 2012)

Yep new on a bracelet, just try to work out if it is a good deal versus the price when new.


----------



## Neillp (May 7, 2012)

Just got my wife to go to the jewellers and it seems I had been dreaming, it was not a spork! Not sure what it was yet but she has taken a picture.

I did find that Ernest Jones are showing they have exclusive limited stock on their website at Â£325.


----------



## fernface (Mar 9, 2011)

Neillp said:


> Just got my wife to go to the jewellers and it seems I had been dreaming, it was not a spork! Not sure what it was yet but she has taken a picture.
> 
> I did find that Ernest Jones are showing they have exclusive limited stock on their website at Â£325.


 Trouble is that is a quartz version


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

fernface said:


> Neillp said:
> 
> 
> > Just got my wife to go to the jewellers and it seems I had been dreaming, it was not a spork! Not sure what it was yet but she has taken a picture.
> ...


Says automatic on the dial.........


----------



## fernface (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes that is true, i cannot understand how you can buy a new one from a reputable source, when Seiko apparently discontinued the model some time ago.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Just tried to order one and its said they are out of stock


----------



## fernface (Mar 9, 2011)

Dave O said:


> Just tried to order one and its said they are out of stock


Maybe i got the last one an hour ago  , its ok, i have been called a swine before


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

fernface said:


> Dave O said:
> 
> 
> > Just tried to order one and its said they are out of stock
> ...


 I suppose the saying 'you snooze you loose' has never been as apt. Well done on grabbing it


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Oh, forgot to add, I hate you :lol:


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

I've emailed Ernest Jones to ask if they actually have any in stock.

They probably need to update their website.

I emailed Seiko UK some time ago, and they confirmed the model has been discontinued for quite some time.

There seems to be zero chance of getting hold of a brand new spork.

I await a reply from Ernest Jones.

Paul.


----------



## fernface (Mar 9, 2011)

Dave O said:


> Oh, forgot to add, I hate you :lol:


Feel free  , should arrive Wed, that is if i dont get a mail in the morning "sorry etc etc", they took my money though!!. Their site now suggests checking with their stores to see if they have any in stock by the way. Did a bit of searching and it was Apr 2011 that the spork was discontinued.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

BASHER said:


> I've emailed Ernest Jones to ask if they actually have any in stock.
> 
> They probably need to update their website.
> 
> ...


Would be good to know if they have any more swilling about.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Dave, you already have the largest known collection in europe, you dont want any more do you???


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Rotundus said:


> Dave, you already have the largest known collection in europe, you dont want any more do you???


You can never have too many SPORK's I quite fancy tracking down a SRP043K3 just for rarity's sake.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

this thread got me thinking (remain calm - crisis averted dave) a spork with a decent quartz fitted might be nice...or is it a sinn?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

yeah, saw that one. not for me though...


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Rotundus said:


> this thread got me thinking (remain calm - crisis averted dave) a spork with a decent quartz fitted might be nice...or is it a sinn?


Pervert.

I had thought of trying to get a higher beat movement in one, the Alpinist uses one. In a moment of madness, I had even considered carving up my MM300 and sticking the movement from that into one. That thought still crops up every now and then.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Dave O said:


> ... I had even considered carving up my MM300 and sticking the movement from that into one. That thought still crops up every now and then.


even i have never had that much to drink


----------



## Stu1 (Oct 28, 2012)

Thers a one on eBay ending in 40 minutes, it's at just over Â£300, and I am not the seller, did have a bid in though but it's a bit to steep for me


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

Dave O said:


> BASHER said:
> 
> 
> > I've emailed Ernest Jones to ask if they actually have any in stock.
> ...


Dave ,

Got a reply from Ernest Jones today.

As suspected, they DO NOT have any SRP043K1 in stock, and don't anticipate any new stock.

They've shown as in stock for well over a year, they really ought to update the website!

Paul.


----------



## fernface (Mar 9, 2011)

Well good old Ernest Jones!! It arrived today 










Thats the good bit, now an appeal to any forum owners of a Spork who have normal wrists, no spare lnks with the watch and i can only just about get in on my wrist. Does anyone have a couple of spare links they would be prepared to sell me  . I will put a "wanted" in place, but thought as this thread indicated a few owners, i would ask here. Would really really be appreciated. - Brian


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

I know this is really obvious, but have you adjusted the micro adjustment holes in the clasp to their last setting?

I'm sure you have, but if a full size Seiko bracelet doesn't fit you, I can only assume that you are some kind of Gorilla! :lol:


----------



## fernface (Mar 9, 2011)

danoafc said:


> I know this is really obvious, but have you adjusted the micro adjustment holes in the clasp to their last setting?
> 
> I'm sure you have, but if a full size Seiko bracelet doesn't fit you, I can only assume that you are some kind of Gorilla! :lol:


Thats rude that is!!! At 72 i have been called worse  , it arrived already on the last setting, to be honest i didnt expect it to fit, always have the same problem, really gutted i cant wear it! - Brian


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

I don't have any to spare as mine are all being used, but you could put it on a NATO until you find some...


----------



## fernface (Mar 9, 2011)

Didnt really want to do that, dont really get on with them, never know some kind slim wristed member may have a couple spare  , notice i said slim wristed and not "limp" wristed  , - Brian


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

fernface said:


> Thats rude that is!!! At 72 i have been called worse  , it arrived already on the last setting, to be honest i didnt expect it to fit, always have the same problem, really gutted i cant wear it! - Brian


72?! Ah, a silverback!! :lol:


----------



## fernface (Mar 9, 2011)

danoafc said:


> fernface said:
> 
> 
> > Thats rude that is!!! At 72 i have been called worse  , it arrived already on the last setting, to be honest i didnt expect it to fit, always have the same problem, really gutted i cant wear it! - Brian
> ...


 You been talking to my Son?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

have you let out the divers extension?


----------



## fernface (Mar 9, 2011)

Rotundus said:


> have you let out the divers extension?


From what you say it must have one!!, but for the life of me i cant see it, and if i could i cant see how to let it out - i know silly old git!! Think i would need a pic.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

fernface said:


> Think i would need a pic.


have 3 




























ta dah !


----------



## fernface (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for that, clever these japanese!! Not elegant to look at, but until i can source some links.....


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

Rotundus said:


> have you let out the divers extension?


Why didn't I think of that? :wallbash: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Dirty Habitz said:


> Why didn't I think of that? :wallbash: :lol: :lol:


up here for thinkin', down there for dancin'! :tongue2:


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

Rotundus said:


> Dirty Habitz said:
> 
> 
> > Why didn't I think of that? :wallbash: :lol: :lol:
> ...


I should have said that was a purely rhetorical question :lol:


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

I can't find the links to my original one, numbers two and four are on rubber and number three is unworn so can't help you I'm afraid. If its any help, Seiko still sell a model using the same bracelet (the BFK) so I'm sure any AD can order for you. Shouldn't be too expensive. How big are your wrists out of interest? How many links did your watch come with?

If it all gets too much, I'll give it a good home :lol:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Dave O said:


> yadda yadda
> 
> If it all gets too much, I'll give it a good home :lol:


dave, this is turning into to an obsession - have you thought of counselling??? ooh_lol:


----------



## fernface (Mar 9, 2011)

Dave O said:


> I can't find the links to my original one, numbers two and four are on rubber and number three is unworn so can't help you I'm afraid. If its any help, Seiko still sell a model using the same bracelet (the BFK) so I'm sure any AD can order for you. Shouldn't be too expensive. How big are your wrists out of interest? How many links did your watch come with?
> 
> If it all gets too much, I'll give it a good home :lol:


Scouring internet to find a possible supplier. Came with 10 links barring the bits that join to the clasp. Close on eight and three quarters, to be comfortable! Really is frustrating, really did hope a forum member (with normal wrists may have been able to help)


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

The trouble with selling/giving away "spare" links becomes apparent when or if you decide to sell the watch on, as it is no longer a full set. This can obviously cause problems for both the seller and buyer.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Rotundus said:


> Dave O said:
> 
> 
> > yadda yadda
> ...


It is an obsession Des, it is an obsession. I'm like Gollum when it comes to my SPORK










My precioussssss.....


----------

